# Goose Fair



## Maidmarian (Sep 30, 2010)

It's that time of the year again already ! 

Who's going ?


----------



## tarannau (Sep 30, 2010)

Is this gay slang?


----------



## Maidmarian (Sep 30, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Is this gay slang?



How very dare you ? 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/nottingham/goose_fair/


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 30, 2010)

Recycling something I posted elsewhere five years ago when someone scoffed at the history of Goose Fair:



> _He who eats goose on Michaelmas day shan't money lack or debts to pay._
> 
> Nottingham's Goose Fair used to sell geese for Michaelmas (29th September) not for Christmas! The fair used to start on St Matthew's Day (September 21st) but in 1752 moved to October 2nd following the adoption of the Gregorian calendar and the loss of the 11 days. I'm not sure whether this meant that everybody ended up eating goose on 10th October (Old Michaelmas Day) instead!
> 
> ...


----------



## ill-informed (Oct 2, 2010)

"The mayor, whilst endeavouring to quell the dis-
turbance, was knocked down by a cheese, hurled at him by one
of the mob, and severely stunned." 

How long is it on for?


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 3, 2010)

ill-informed said:


> "The mayor, whilst endeavouring to quell the dis-
> turbance, was knocked down by a cheese, hurled at him by one
> of the mob, and severely stunned."
> 
> How long is it on for?



*Five nights* this year apparently:



> Wednesday 6th October 5.30pm - 11pm
> Thursday 7th October 12noon - 11pm
> Friday 8th October 11am - 11.30pm
> Saturday 9th October 11am - 11pm
> Sunday 10th October 1pm - 9pm


----------



## Mapped (Oct 9, 2011)

Did anyone go along to this then?

I had a really fun night there over 10 years ago with an ex who was a Nottingham lass. We went on the most insane, unsafe cylindrical ride that span you around so fast that you were pinned to the wall and the floor went down and left you hanging in the air. The thing is it wasn't calibrated correctly so it was really wonky and everyone left really fucking dissy and some people threw up. I had to lie down for about 10 mins afterwards until my head stopped spinning and I got control of my legs back.

That's about all I can remember from that fair tbh


----------

